# print/transfer text messages and photos from Razr cell?



## CharJohn (Sep 3, 2009)

Anybody know how to print or upload text messages and photos from a Razr cell phone to my PC?


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Best go to the Motorola web site and get the manual there, should have been a disc with the phone that has software to connect your phone and computer together, if not there should be software on the site to download.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I needed the phone tools for the RAZR V3.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

There is a update for software for the model number you had but with an x on it, so a different model, it may not have an update yet.

http://www.devicemanuals.com/userguidesearcher.php?search=RAZR+V3&query=title&x=8&y=10
*Manual* - Click on one you want - scroll down to below the Ad's on page - put in code another page will open, scroll down to just below the add where it says "download now" and click on the words (download now) and pdf of manual you choose will open, on another web page.(don't have to join anything and no sign ups,)


----------

